# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Türk Dünyası >  Kore Harbinde Türkler

## bozok

Kore Harbinde Türkler 

1950 üncesi (1. Bölüm)

Dr.M. Galip Baysan ANKARA, 
28 Kasım 2007 üarşamba 
heddam.com

ünümüzdeki 4 gün, yani 27?30 Kasım günleri Kore Harbinde Türk Tugayının çok yoğun günler geçirdiği ve Dünya çapında başarılar elde ettiği Kunuri Muharebelerinin 57nci yıl dönümüdür. 


Bu konuda Türk Halkı bilinçli bir şekilde öylesine bilgisiz bırakılmıştır ki, nerdeyse Kore'de bulunmak, orada savaşmış olmak Türk Ordusunun ayıbı gibi garip bir anlayışın içine sokulmuştur. Oysa bu savaş ve sadece 5000 kişi kadar olan bir Türk Tugayının yaptıkları ile her Türk insanının gurur kaynağı olacak olaylardır. Gelin bu gün bu atalet çemberini kırıp Kore'de ne olduğuna birlikte göz atalım. Sizleri fazla sıkmamak için yazıyı üç bölüm halinde sunmanın uygun olacağını düşünüyoruz. 

İkinci Dünya Savaşından sonra geçen 60 yıllık süre içindeki en geniş kapsamlı ve en önemli savaşlarından biri olarak kabul edebileceğimiz "Kore Harbi"; 25 Haziran 1950 sabahı, uzun süreden beri bir taarruz harbi için hazırlanmış olan Kuzey Kore Silahlı Kuvvetlerinin, Güney Kore'ye baskın şeklinde bir tecavüzü ile başladı. Daha sonra aralarında Türkiye'nin de bulunduğu yirmiye yakın "Hür Dünya ülkesinin" ve tarihte ilk defa teşkil edilen "Birleşmiş Milletler Kuvvetlerinin" Güney Kore tarafında, Komünist üin Kuvvetlerinin de Kuzey Kore saflarında yer alması ile gittikçe büyüyerek 27 Temmuz 1953 tarihine kadar fiili olarak devam etti. Bu tarihte kabul edilen geçici bir "Ateşkes anlaşması" ile savaş durumuna son verildi.

Türkiye o günkü politik şartlar gereği, Birleşmiş Milletler Teşkilatının çağrısına, ABD'den sonra olumlu cevap veren ilk ülke olmuş ve bu teşkilatın silahlı kuvvetleri emrine 4500 mevcutlu bir "Tugay Görev Kuvveti" tahsis etmeyi uygun bulmuştur. Birleşmiş Milletler Kuvvetleri arasında "Türk Tugayı" namı ile yer alan bu tugay, 1950 Kasımının son günlerinde ve hemen hemen Komünist üin Kuvvetleri ile aynı anda ilk muharebelere katılmış ve Ateşkes anlaşması yapılıncaya kadar irili, ufaklı pek çok muharebede aktif rol oynamıştır.

Bendeniz Ateşkes'ten 6 yıl kadar sonra, 1959?60 yıllarında bu Tugayın bir ferdi olarak görev yapma onuruna sahip oldum. Orada görev yaptığım süre esnasında, Tugayımızın "Savaş Dönemi içinde" elde ettiği üstün başarılar sonucu gerek sivil ve asker Koreliler, gerekse ABD ordu mensupları arasında oluşan olumlu havayı yakından izleme olanağı buldum. Bazı yerlerden geçerken Koreli dostlarım bana Türk askerinin savaş sırasında gösterdikleri başarıları, kahramanlıkları "birer efsane gibi" anlattılar. Oysa Türkiye'de bu olaylar hemen hiç duyulmadı. Kahramanlıklar, başarılar bir yana, tam tersi Kore Harbi bir "yanlışlıklar ve hatalar zinciri" olarak tanıtıldı. Türk askerinin Kore'ye gidiş nedeni bir türlü açık ve net bir şekilde anlatılamadı. Kahraman Gaziler küçümsendi, küstürüldü ve özellikle Sol kesimin usta propagandası ile Türk Ordusu ve askerleri "Kore'de Amerikan Emperyalizminin Uşakları" olarak vasıflandırıldılar. üne çıkan bazı kahramanların "Faşist" ithamı ile yolları kesildi.

Yanlış yönlendirmelere hemen yeni bir örnek vermek isterim. Daha 5?6 ay önce, haftalık bir magazin dergisinde "İngilizce Bilmediğimiz için Kore'de üldük" başlıklı, tercümanlarla ilgili bir yazı vardı. Kore Harbi'nin şehit ve gazileri adına esef ettim, üzüntü duydum. Acaba Kore'de sadece ölünmüş mü idi? ülünmüşse bu nedenle mi ölünmüştü? Neden kimse orada neler olduğunu anlamak için bir zahmet göstermiyordu da böyle basit değerlendirmelerin peşine düşüyordu?

Bu yıldönümü münasebetiyle; bütün yanlış değerlendirmelerin önlenmesinin zamanının geldiğine inanıyoruz. Böylece ülkelerinden 10.000 lerce km. uzakta, Uluslarının hak ve menfaatlerini savunmak, masum bir ulusa yardımcı olmak ve yüz yıllardır hayal edilen "Birleşmiş Milletler idealini gerçekleştirmek" amacıyla canlarını ortaya koyan, kanlarını akıtan bu muhteşem insanları saygı ile anmak ve ziyaretçilerimizi bilgilendirebilmek amacıyla bu yazıyı hazırlamayı gerekli gördük. Her şeyden önce şunu söylemek isteriz ki okuyacağınız gelişmeler, Türklerin, Amerikalıların, Korelilerin efsanelerinden ve kişisel yorumlamalardan değil, resmi "Harp Tarihi" kayıtlarından alınmıştır ve tamamen gerçekleri yansıtmaktadır.

TARİHüE:


Aşağı yukarı 4000 yıllık bir geçmişe sahip olan Koreliler, Kore Yarımadasındaki pek verimli olmayan topraklara bağlanmış bir kitle olup; üinli, Mançuryalı ve Japonlardan farklıdırlar. Eski üin'den aldıkları medeniyet esaslarını Japonya'ya aktarmışlar, hiçbir zaman barıştan ayrılmadıkları halde, coğrafi konumları itibariyle ve arada bir geçit, bir tampon bölge üzerinde yaşamaları nedeniyle, arzu ettikleri devamlı barışa hiçbir zaman kavuşamamışlardır. Kore tarihi tıpkı kıtanın diğer ucunda bulunan ve Asya, Avrupa, Afrika kıtaları arasında bir köprü durumundaki Anadolu Yarımadası gibi yabancı istilalarla doludur. Kore yarımadası Asya'ya geçmek isteyenler için bir "Köprübaşı" olabildiği gibi, Japon Adalarına geçmek isteyenler için de bir sıçrama taşı olabilir. Stratejik açıdan; Japonlar, Kore Yarımadasını daima kalplerine dayanmış bir hançer olarak görmüş ve Kore'ye Japon İmparatorluğunun doğal bir parçası ve Asya'da bir iskelesi gözüyle bakmışlardır. Bu nedenlerle Jeopolitik açıdan, Uzak Doğuya hakim olmayı milli menfaatleri nedeni arzu eden güçlerin yöneticileri; daima Kore'yi kendi kontrolleri altına almayı istemişlerdir ve isteyeceklerdir.

Kore, önce yakın komşuları üin ve Japonya, daha sonra on dokuzuncu yy.ın ikinci yarısında üarlık Rusyasının da Uzak Doğuda yer almasından sonra, üin, Japonya ve Rusya arasında politik anlaşmazlık, çatışma ve silahlı çarpışmaların kaynağı olmuş bir alandır. üatışmalar sadece Kore Yarımadası için değil, Yalu Nehrinin gerisindeki zengin ve geniş topraklara sahip Mançurya için olacaktır. Mançurya: Asya'nın Doğu kısmında, demir ve kömür cevherine, su enerjisine, zirai ve orman ürünlerine sahip çok zengin bir bölgedir. Asyalı Jeopolitik düşünürleri; "Mançurya'ya hakim olan Asya'ya, Asya'ya hakim olan da dünya'ya hakim olur" genel görüşünü paylaşırlar. Yine aynı düşünürlere göre "Mançurya'nın emniyeti Kore'nin el altında bulundurulmasına bağlıdır". 

üin, Mançular zamanından beri Kore'yi kontrol altında bulundurmuştur. Fakat bu kontrol sıkı olmamış, kendini hissettirmemiştir. Japon İmparatorluğu kuruluş yıllarından itibaren Kore vasıtası ile Mançurya'ya el atmağa başlamıştı. Bu çekişmenin bir sonucu olarak Japonya ile üin İmparatorluğu 1894 yılında Kore'de savaşa başladılar. Japonlar, P'yongyang yakınlarında üinlileri mağlup ettiler. Nisan 1895'de imzalanan "Shimoneseki Antlaşmasıyla" Mançu İmparatorluğu, Kore üzerindeki haklarından vazgeçiyor ve Taiwan Adasını da Japonya'ya bırakıyordu.

üin'in güçsüzlüğü anlaşılınca, Ruslar Japon İmparatorluğuna aldırmadan Mançurya da kendilerine hisse koparmaya çalıştılar. üsler ve kaleler elde edip, Kuzey Kore'yi kontrolleri altına alma amacı ile Yalu nehrine doğru sarkmaya başladılar. Gelişmelerin Rus-Japon ilişkilerini etkilemesi kaçınılmazdı. ( İlginçtir ki; Kore'yi 38nci paralel ile ikiye bölme fikri, ilk defa bu dönemde ortaya atıldı.) Japonlar 1904?1905 de, 19 aylık bir savaştan sonra Rusları kesin bir şekilde mağlup ederek, tüm bölgeye hakim duruma geldiler.

Birinci Dünya Savaşı sonunda Koreliler, Japonların İtilaf Devletleri safında olmaları nedeni ile "Wilson Prensiplerinden" yararlanamadılar. Bununla birlikte milliyetçiler Kore toprakları dışında iki geçici hükümet kurdular. Bunlardan biri Dr.Syngmann Ree, diğeri Kim Kao idaresinde idi. İkinci Dünya Savaşı esnasında Kore meselesi bir problem olarak ilk defa 1943'de Kahire Konferansında ele alındı. üan-Kay-şek, Churchill ve Roosevelt tarafından imzalanan konferans bildirgesinin Kore ile ilgili kısmı şöyledir: "Kore halkının içinde bulunduğu tutsaklığı yakından bilen üç büyük devlet ( ABD, İngiltere ve üin) Kore'nin vakti gelince özgürlük ve bağımsızlığa kavuşturulmasına karar vermişlerdir. O zaman Sovyet Rusya henüz Uzak Doğuda savaşa katılmamıştı ve Kore'nin zamanı gelince sadece Amerikan Kuvvetleri tarafından işgal edilmesi öngörülmüştü. Daha sonra 1945 yılındaki Yalta Konferansında, Sovyetler Birliğinin de Uzak doğudaki savaşa katılacağı anlaşılınca, komutanlar, Kore'den Japonları çıkarma görevinin Amerikan ve Rus kuvvetlerine müşterek olarak verilmesi konusunda anlaştılar.

Bilindiği gibi 23 Mayıs 1945'te müttefiki Almanya'nın teslim olması üzerine savaşı tek başına sürdüren Japonya, Potsdam Konferansında kararlaştırıldığı gibi Müttefik ülkelerden "teslim ol" çağrısı aldı. Aynı Konferansta ( 7 Temmuz- 2 Ağustos 1945) ABD, İngiltere ve üin liderleri "Kahire Konferansında Kore hakkında verilen kararın uygulanacağını" yani Kore'nin bağımsız bir devlet olarak kurulacağını doğrulamışlardı. Japonya'nın teslim olmayı reddetmesi üzerine 6 ve 9 Ağustos günlerinde Hiroşima ve Nagazaki şehirlerine tarihte ilk defa iki "atom bombası" atıldı. 8 Ağustosta Sovyetler Japonya'ya savaş ilan etti. Japonlar 10 Ağustos günü Amerikalılara teslim olacaklarını bildirdiler. 12 Ağustosta Sovyet birlikleri hiç vakit kaybetmeden Mançurya'dan sonra Kuzey Kore'ye girmeğe başladılar. Rus askerleri Kore'de süratle ilerlerken Amerikan askerleri yüzlerce mil mesafedeydi. Rus ilerleyişini bir yerlerde durdurmak gerekiyordu, bunun için 38nci Paralel dairesi bir sınır olarak ortaya atıldı. Bu teklifin benimsenmesi ile birdenbire ortaya iki Kore çıkmış oldu. (Bu olayla, 6 yıl kadar önce Almanların Polonya'yı istilası sırasında, Sovyet Rusya'nın da Doğu Polonya'yı istila etmesi arasındaki benzerliğe dikkatinizi çekmek isteriz.)

1945 Eylül ayından savaşın çıktığı 1950 Haziran ayına kadar olaylar şöyle gelişti:
? ABD ve Hür Dünya ülkeleri Kore meselesini Birleşmiş Milletler kararları istikametinde, demokratik usullerle çözmeye çalışırken, Sovyet Rusya; işin başından beri kararlaştırdığı "Kore'nin komünist bir idare altında birleştirilmesi"nden başka bir çözüm tarzına yanaşmıyordu.

? Kore için teşkil edilen birinci komisyonun tavsiyesi ile 14 Kasım1947'de Birleşmiş Milletler Genel Kurulunda alınan karar gereğince, bütün Kore'de seçimlerin geçici Kore Komisyonunun gözlemi altında 31 Mart 1948'de yapılması kabul edildi. Bu durumda, yapılacak bir genel seçimde Kuzey Kore azınlıkta kalacağından, Sovyetler Birliği, Genel Kurulun bu kararına baştan sona kadar muhalif kalmıştı.

? Teşkil edilen komisyon Güney Kore'de serbestçe çalıştığı halde, Sovyetler; komisyonun 38nci Paralelin kuzeyine geçmesine izin vermediler. Komisyon Güneyde 10 Mayıs 1948 günü seçim yapma kararı aldı. Seçim yapıldı ve 12 Temmuzda kabul edilen bir Anayasa ile 5 gün sonra "Kore Cumhuriyeti" ilan olundu. Cumhurbaşkanlığına eski hürriyet savaşçılarından biri olarak tanıdığımız DR. Syngman Ree seçildi.

? 1945 yılından beri Kuzey Kore'de idareyi elinde tutan "Halk Konseyi" hazırladığı bir Anayasa ile Güney Kore'den 3,5 ay kadar sonra (25.8.1948'de) seçine gitti. Bütün Kore'yi temsilen 572 Milletvekili seçildi ve "Demokratik Halk Cumhuriyeti" kurulmuş oldu. Böylece 1948 yılında Kore Yarımadasında iki hükümet kurulmuştu ve her ikisi de kendisini "Kore Halkının gerçek temsilcisi" olarak kabul ve iddia ediyordu.

Geçen yıllar içinde bir türlü birleştirilememiş olan iki Kore Cumhuriyeti arasındaki anlaşmazlık, rejimlerindeki ayrılık nedeni ile Sovyet ve Amerikan birliklerinin çekilmelerinden sonra "ölümcül bir düşmanlık" halini almıştı. Komünist üin ve Sovyetler Birliği tarafından desteklenen ve teşvik gören Kore Demokratik Halk Cumhuriyeti, bütün Kore'yi Komünist bir rejim altında birleştirme idealini silah zoruyla gerçekleştirme amacı ile büyük bir saldırı ordusu hazırladı. Buna karşılık yeni teşkil olunan Güney Kore Cumhuriyeti Ordusu, henüz kendi başına ülkesini böyle bir saldırıya karşı savunabilecek bir seviyede olmaktan çok uzaktı.

ABD ile Güney Kore Cumhuriyeti arasında ilki Aralık 1948, ikincisi de Ocak 1950'de olmak üzere iki yardım ve güvenlik anlaşması imzalanmış, diğer taraftan Sovyetler Birliği ile Demokratik Halk Cumhuriyeti arasında Mart 1949'da 10 yıllık bir yardım anlaşması yapılmıştı. Böylece Kore Yarımadası Komünizm ve Komünizm karşıtı iki ideolojinin çatışma merkezi haline gelmiş oldu.

----------


## bozok

Kore Harbinde Türkler- ( 2. Bölüm) 

Dr. M. Galip Baysan ANKARA, 
03 Aralık 2007 Pazartesi 
heddam.com


1950 yılına girerken Dünya, Komünist ülemde söz sahibi olacak büyük bir gücün yükselişine şahit oluyordu. 


üinde II Dünya Savaşından sonra etkinliklerini arttıran Komünistler, Milliyetçi üan-Kay-şek kuvvetlerini, 8.Aralık 1949'da kazandıkları zaferle bütün üin kıtasından dışarı atmayı başarmış, Asya tarihinde yeni bir devrin başlamasına sebep olmuşlardır. Sovyetler Birliği, Komünist üin ile olan anlaşmazlığa son vermek için, Mançurya üzerindeki haklarından üin lehine vazgeçmiş ve iki devlet arasında 14 şubat 1950'de 30 yıllık bir "dostluk ve karşılıklı savunma antlaşması" imzalanmıştı. Komünistler, kıta çininden başka adalara göz dikmişler; Nisan 1950'de Hainan ve Mayıs 1950'de de Chushan Adalarını ele geçirmişlerdir. Zafer sarhoşluğu içinde, üan-Kay-şek'in elinde kalan Formosa ve diğer adalara göz dikmişler,"yayılmacı bir politikayı" benimsemişlerdi. Bu duruma göre Kuzey ve Güney Kore arasındaki çıkacak bir çatışmada Kuzeyin Sovyetler Birliği ve Komünist üin, güneyin de ABD tarafından desteklenmesi tabii idi.

*SAVAşIN BAşLAMASI:*

Savaş: 25 Haziran 1950 günü sabahı saat 04.00'de, Kuzeylilerin, Seul'un batısındaki Kumpo yarımadasına topçu ateşi ve çok iyi hazırlandıkları belli olan Kuzey Kore birliklerinin saat 08.00'den itibaren değişik mevkilerde sınırı geçişi ile başladı. Aynı gün saat 11.00'de de, Güney Kore'ye savaş ilan ettiler. Kuzeylilerin amacı yalnız ve hazırlıksız yakaladığı Güney Kore'nin zayıf Kuvvetlerini süratle imha ederek, Amerikalıların müdahalesinden önce yarımadayı süratle ele geçirmek ve durumu bir "oldubitti" şeklinde neticeye ulaştırmaktı.

Ayni gün saat 14.00 de toplanan Birleşmiş Milletler Güvenlik Konseyi: 
"Kuzey Kore'nin taarruzu uluslar arası barışı bozmaktadır. üarpışma derhal durdurulacak ve Kuzey Kore Kuvvetleri 38nci Paralelin kuzeyine çekileceklerdir." şeklinde bir karar aldı. 

Birleşmiş Milletlerin çağrısını hiçe sayan Kuzey Koreliler seri bir şekilde hareketlerine devam ettiler. O andan itibaren Kuzey Kore ile Birleşmiş Milletler Topluluğunun zamana karşı amansız yarışı başladı.

Harekatın ilk safhasını, Kuzeylilerin süratle ilerleyişi, Güney Korelilerin devamlı çekilmesi, Birleşmiş Milletlerin (B.M.) Pusan bölgesinde bir "Köprübaşı" tesis edip savunmaya çalışması ve muhtelif ülkelerden gelecek kuvvetlerin Kore'ye gelebilmesi için gerekli zamanın kazanılması şeklinde özetleyebiliriz.

Temmuz ayı sonlarında elde kalan Güney Kore kuvvetleri ve o güne kadar parça parça yardıma gelen 3 ABD Tümeninin direnç göstermesi ile "Pusan Köprübaşı Mevzii" tesis edilmiş oldu. Kuzey Kore'nin bu mevzilere Eylül ortasına kadar 1,5 ay süresince yaptığı saldırılar başarılı olamadı. Bu saldırılar sırasında Kuzey Kore'nin "Taarruz Gücü" tükenirken, Birleşmiş Milletlerin davetini kabul eden ülkelerin birlikleri arka arkaya gelmeğe başladılar. Kara, Deniz ve Hava üstünlüğünü eline geçiren B.M. Komutanlığı; 24 Temmuzdan beri Komutan bulunan Orgeneral Douglas Mc Arthur'un emri ile 15 Eylülde, yine Seul batısındaki İnchon'a baskın şeklinde yapılan bir "üıkarma Harekatı" ile birlikte, savaşın ikinci safhası diyebileceğimiz genel taarruzu başlattılar.

Taarruz süratle gelişti, ilk anlarda Kuzey Kore Kuvvetlerinin büyük bir kısmı (6 Tümeni) kuşatılarak imha edildi. Seul dahil 38nci paralele kadar ilerlendi. B.M.de yapılan görüşmelerden sonra Gen. Mc. Arthur'a gerektiğinde 38nci Paraleli geçme yetkisi verilince B.M. Kuvvetleri 9 Ekimde 38. Paraleli geçtiler.24 Ekimde Kuzey Kore'nin başkenti Pyongyang'ı işgal ederek Ekim sonunda genel olarak Sinanju-Hongnam Hattına vardılar.

Kasım ayı içinde B.M. Kuvvetleri Kuzey Kore'ye son darbeyi indirme hazırlığı ile meşgulken, Komünist üinde büyük faaliyetler görünüyordu. Ekim başlarında Başbakan Chou-En-Lai; Pekin radyosundan: 

"Komşusu istilaya uğrarken üin Ulusu kayıtsız kalamaz. üin Ulusu her vakit Korelilerle beraber olmuştur. üin Ulusu, Kore'yi kurtarmak için Kore Ulusunu destekleyecektir" şeklinde beyanat vermeğe başlamıştı. 

Yapılan propagandalarda " eskiden Japonya'nın yaptığı gibi, bu kez de Amerikanın Kore yolu ile üin'i ve Asya'yı istila etmeğe niyetli olduğu" teması işleniyordu. İlk olarak Mançurya'daki kuvvetler arttırılmıştı. Kasım başlarında bu kuvvetlerin 850.000'e çıkarıldığı tahmin edilmektedir. B.M. Kuvvetlerinin 38nci Paraleli geçişini takiben, 14?15 Ekim 1950'de 38, 39 ve 40'ıncı Komünist üin Ordularına mensup kuvvetler, Yalu Nehrini geçerek Kuzey Kore Topraklarına girmişlerdi.

Komünist üin'in bütün bu faaliyetlerine rağmen B.M. Başkomutanlığının genel kanaati: 

"Kuzeyde abartıldığı kadar fazla üin Kuvvetinin mevcut olmadığı, üinin kendi topraklarına ve Mançurya'ya bir tecavüz olmadığı takdirde savaşa katılmayacağı, savaşa katılsa bile B.M. Kuvvetlerinin çok üstün Hava Gücü karşısında hiçbir şey yapamayacağı" şeklindeydi. 

Bu yanlış yorumlamanın savaşın en büyük hatalarından biri olduğu kabul edilir. Beklenen taarruz; Başkomutan Gen Mc Arthur'un direktifi ile ve bu defa Türk Tugayının da ilk defa savaşa katılmasıyla 24 Kasım günü başlamıştır.



*TüRKİYENİN REAKSİYONU VE NEDENLERİ:* 

Türkiye'nin Kore Harbine karşı gösterdiği ilgiyi iyi anlayabilmek için, II Dünya Harbi sonrasına kısaca göz atmak yararlı olacaktır. Savaşın devamı sırasında Türkiye; önce Trakya Hududuna kadar gelen tarihsel dostu Almanya'nın istila tehdidi ile karşılaşmış ve tarafsızlık durumunu bozması istenmişti. Savaşın daha sonraki yıllarında bu sefer Almanya'ya karşı savaşa girmesi için Müttefik ülkelerce zorlanmıştı. Her iki tarafın baskısına politik gerçekler ışığında azami direnci gösteren zamanın Cumhurbaşkanı İsmet İnönü ve arkadaşları, ülkelerini harp felaketinin dışında tutmayı başarabildiler.

Aralarında 1925 yılında imzalanmış bir "Tarafsızlık ve saldırmazlık" Paktı olmasına rağmen Türk Yöneticiler Sovyetler Birliğinin faaliyetlerini yakından ve dikkatle izliyorlardı. Sovyetlerin toprak işgali konusundaki arzuları, bu konuda yasak tanımayışı ve işgal ettikleri topraklarda kendilerine bağlı Komünist rejimler kurma konusundaki gayretleri gözden kaçmıyordu. Sovyetlerin Boğazlar konusundaki Tarihi istekleri de henüz değişmemiş görünüyordu. Nitekim Sovyetler ilk adımlarını bu konuda atarak Türk Yöneticileri yanıltmadılar.

Sovyetler Yalta Konferansının hemen ardından 19 Mart 1945'de, 1925 yılında imzalanan Tarafsızlık ve Saldırmazlık Antlaşmasını feshettiklerini bildirdiler. Türkiye'ye verilen Notada "üzellikle 1nci Dünya Savaşı sırasında ortaya çıkan esaslı değişmeler nedeni ile bu antlaşma artık yeni şartlara uymamakta ve ciddi değişikliklere ihtiyaç göstermektedir" deniliyordu. Unutmamak gerekir ki tek taraflı feshedilen antlaşma bir "ittifak" veya "işbirliği" antlaşması değil, "karşılıklı saldırmazlık" antlaşması idi ve Sovyetler gelecek amaçları için kendilerini uluslar arası yasal bir sorumluluktan sıyırmak istiyorlardı.

1945 yılı 7 Haziran günü Sovyetler Türkiye'ye bir Nota vererek korkulan hamleyi başlattılar. Sovyetler: Türkiye ile yapılacak yeni antlaşmanın ön şartı olarak Doğu Anadolu'da Kars-Ardahan bölgesinin Rusya'ya terki ile Boğazlarda Sovyetlere üs verilmesini istediler. Türkiye birden kendisini savaş sonunda Dünyanın en güçlü ülkelerinden biri haline gelmiş tarihi düşmanı ile yapayalnız ve karşı karşıya buldu. Yine de bir savaşı göze alarak, Sovyetlerin bu talebini reddetti.

Muzaffer Batılı ülkelere gelince: onlar da gerçekte Türkiye'nin olup da Balkan ve I Dünya Savaşı sırasında İtalyan işgaline terk edilen Rodos ve 12 Adayı bütün olarak Yunanistan'a vermek istiyorlar ve bu konuda sesini çıkartmaması için Türkiye'yi baskı altında tutuyorlardı. Bu konuda pek çok şey yazılıp söylenmiştir ama biz genel bir görüş beyan etmeden geçmek istemiyoruz. Kanaatimizce Sovyetlerin Notası ve baskısı Türkiye'nin 12 ada konusundaki olası teşebbüslerini durdurmuştur. Eğer Kuzey ve Doğudan Rus baskısı olmasaydı Türkiye kıyılarının hemen dibindeki adaları bu kadar sessiz kaptırmazdı. Avrupalı ülkeler günümüz Kıbrıs meselesinde olduğu gibi, tamamen tek taraflı olarak Yunanistan'a destek verdiler, Türkiye'ye karşı haksız ve insafsız davrandılar, hatta Anadolu'ya 5?6 Mil mesafedeki Meis Adası bile, yüzlerce mil uzaktaki Yunanistan'a teslim edildi.

Yeni Süper Güç Sovyetler Birliği karşısında Varlığını koruyabilmek için Türkiye'nin Batıda güçlü dostlar bulması, bir hayati ihtiyaç olarak ortaya çıkmıştı. Tüm Dünya politikasına hakim olan yeni Süper Güç ABD: Komünistlerin yayılmacı politikasının durdurulması gerektiğine inanmış görünüyordu ve Türkiye'ye yardıma hazır gibi idi. Bu büyük ülke ile dostane ilişkiler de başlamıştı.

1949 yılında Batılı ülkelerce Kuzey Atlantik İttifakı ( NATO) kurulmuş ve Türkiye bu ittifakın dışarısında bırakılmıştı. Bu yeni ittifak; Sovyet Rusya ve Komünizmin yayılma siyasetine karşı siyasi, askeri, ekonomik, kültürel en büyük dayanışmayı temin edecekti. Milli menfaatleri gereği Türkiye bu ittifaka girmek mecburiyetindeydi. Ancak bu şekilde yalnızlıktan kurtulabilir ve çağdaş Batı Dünyasında arzu ettiği yeri alabilirdi.

Türkiye çok partili demokratik rejime geçmişti ve 14 Mayıs 1950 seçimleri ile iktidara gelen Demokrat Parti liderleri; batılı müttefiklerle daha sıkı işbirliği yapmak, politik, askeri, ekonomik yeni büyük atılımlar yapmak heves, arzu ve niyetinde bulunuyorlardı.

Jeopolitik konumu itibariyle Türkiye: Komünizmin Orta Doğu ve Afrika istikametindeki akım yolunun üzerinde bulunuyordu. Yayılma konusunda sınır tanımayan Komünist atılımın, Avrupa ve Asya'dan sonra güneye doğru yayılmak istemesi ve Türkiye ile karşı karşıya gelmesi kaçınılmazdı.

Son olarak şunu belirtmek gerekir ki: Türkiye bu gün Kore'ye yapılan tecavüzün bir gün kendisine de yapılabileceğini müdrikti. Kore'deki düşman müşterek bir düşmandı ve bu ilk teşebbüsünde durdurulmalı, Türkiye veya herhangi başka bir ülkede, yeni bir tecavüzü başlatmasına izin verilmemeliydi. Ayrıca Türkiye Birleşmiş Milletler ideallerine sıkı sıkıya bağlılık hissediyor ve gerektiği hallerde bunu göstermek istiyordu.

Bütün bu nedenlerle Türkiye; 25 Haziranda Kuzey Kore'nin tecavüzü sonrasında B.M.in, 27 Haziran günü gönderdiği Kore'ye yardım talep eden telgrafına ABD'den sonra olumlu yanıt veren ilk ülkelerden biri oldu ve 
"Türkiye'nin B.M.e karşı olan sorumluluklarını yerine getirmeğe hazır olduğu" cevabını verdi. 

T.C. Hükümeti, 25 Temmuz 1950'de Kore'de saldırgana karşı B:M: emrinde dövüşmek üzere, Ankara'da 3 Piyade,1 Topçu taburu ile yardımcı birliklerden oluşan 4500 mevcutlu bir Tugayın hazırlanmasına karar verdi ve kısa bir süre sonra bu kuvvet 5090 kişi olarak tespit edildi.

Tugay ABD'ye ait askeri gemilerle, 25?27 Eylül arası kafileler halinde Türkiye'den ayrıldılar ve 18?20 Ekim günlerinde Pusan rıhtımına çıktılar. Tugay burada 9ncu ABD Kolordusuna bağlandı. Bu Kolordu yakında B.M. Kuvvetlerinin yapacağı Genel Taarruza katılmak için hazırlanıyordu. Bu arada Türk Tugayı, 2nci ABD Tümeni emrinde, ihtiyat birliğini teşkil etmek üzere aldığı Harekat Emri gereği, 23?26 Kasım günleri kademeli olarak Kunuri bölgesine varışını tamamladı.

----------


## bozok

KUNURİ Muhabereleri ve Sonrası Kore'de Türkler ( 3. Bölüm)

Dr. M Galip BAYSAN ANKARA, 
05 Aralık 2007 üarşamba 
heddam.com



*KUNURİ Muhabereleri*

Kunuri Muharebelerini okurlarımızı yormamak amacı ile teknik detaya kaçmadan, genel hatları ile açıklamak istiyoruz. 



B.M. Kuvvetleri, Kuzey Kore yi tamamen işgal etmek amacıyla, 24 Kasım 1950 günü büyük saldırısını başlattı. O gün cephenin sol kesimindeki birlikler süratle ilerleyerek 10?15 Km. kadar ileri gittiler ama sağ taraftaki II nci Kore Kolordusu hiçbir ilerleme göstermedi. Ertesi gün de olaylar aynı şekilde gelişti. üçüncü gün (26 Kasım 1950 günü) solda ki Amerikan Kolorduları da durdu. Aynı gün sağ tarafı savunan Güney Kore Kolordusu, çok üstün sayıda düşman gücünün saldırısına uğradı. Bu Kolordu güneye ( Tokchon ve doğusuna) çekilmek mecburiyetinde kaldı. 26/27 Kasım gecesi saldırılarına devam eden düşman birlikleri, Güney Kore Kolordusunu 40 Km. kadar güneye atmayı başardı. Düşmanın bu taarruz sırasında Güney Kore birliklerine karşı 8 ad. Komünist üin Tümeni ile saldırdığı kabul edilmektedir. Bu ileri çıkış ve geri çekilişlerden açıkça anlaşılacağı gibi Taarruz eden Ordunun büyük kısmı ile sağ yanı arasında büyük bir boşluk doğdu. Kabul etmek gerekir ki, Komünist üin savunmasını çok mükemmel hazırlamış, B.M. Kuvvetlerini açık vermeye mecbur etmiş ve başarmıştı. şimdi asıl saldırı gücünü meydana gelen boşluktan içeri sokacak, 8nci Amerikan Ordusunun yan ve gerisini kuşatarak geri çekilmesini önleyecek ve bulunduğu bölgede teslim olmasını veya imhasını sağlayabilecekti

ABD. Birlikleri ile Güney Kore birliklerinin arasındaki büyük boşluğun süratle ve mutlaka kapatılması gerekiyordu. B.M. Kuvvetlerinin ve hatta Kore Savaşının kaderi bu görevi alacak birliğin başarısına bağlıydı. Görev, ihtiyattaki Türk Tugayına verildi. Tugay 27 Kasım sabahı, saat 0500'de aldığı harekat emrine göre, dost ve düşmanın birbirine karıştığı, yabancı bir arazi ve dar bir vadide düşmanın büyük kısmının yaklaştığı Tokchon Bölgesine doğru ilerlemeğe başladı. Yolların çekilen birlikler, sivil halk ve onların arasına karışmış Komünist çetecilerin müdahaleleriyle tıkanması nedeni ile ilerleme oldukça zor oluyordu. üst birlikle irtibat kurmak ta gittikçe zorlaşıyordu. Tugay Komutanı General Tahsin Yazıcı yaptığı durum muhakemesi sonunda yolu "Wawon Boğazında" ( biraz geriden) kapamayı uygun buldu. Yol üzerinde ilerleyen birlikler durduruldu, aynı tertiple geri dönmeğe başladılar. Bu arada tepelerden ilerleyen üinliler, gece karanlığından istifade ile görünmeden yaklaştılar ve en öndeki birlikleri baskın şeklinde ateş altına aldılar. Bu baskın sırasında üst komutanlıkla irtibatı sağlayacak Amerikalı irtibat subayı ve aracı da düşman eline geçti. 




Birlikler Wawon bölgesine intikalini 27 Kasım saat 21?22.00 arası tamamlamış ve gerekli emniyet tertibini aldıktan sonra dinlenmeye çekilmişlerdi. İleriden silah sesleri geliyordu. O gece saat 01.00 civarında Tugay Komutanı General Tahsin Yazıcı " Artçı durumundaki birliklerin düşmanın baskınına uğradığı ve dağıldığı" haberini aldı. Düşmanın mevzilerdeki birliklere saldırıları gün ağarırken başladı. üinlilerin savaşan birlikleri kuşatma teşebbüsleri diğer Bölüklerin ard arda savaşa sokulması ile önlendi. Tugay bu zor şartlar altında 28 Kasım gününü kazanarak B.M. Kuvvetlerinin geri çekilebilmesi için gerekli olan günlerden birini kazandı. Komutan gelişen şartlar karşısında daha iyi bir savunma ortamı elde etmek niyetiyle, 7 Km. kadar batıdaki bir köye (Sinnimni Köyüne) çekilme kararı aldı. Tugay birlikleri yavaş yavaş muharebeyi keserek geri çekilmeye başladılar.

üinliler havanın kararmış olmasına rağmen bu çekilmeyi fark ettiler ve Tugayın gerisini savunan Artçı Birlikleri ile teması kesmeden sıkıca takibe başladılar. Yol çok dardı, intikal yavaş oluyordu. Bu nedenle yürüyüş kolu, artçı, düşman birbirini çok yakından izliyordu. Sinnimni Bölgesinde iki tabur mevzilere yerleştirilmişken, üçüncü Tabur ve Topçu Taburu,3 Km. kadar daha batıya ve ancak saat 21?22.00 arasında yerleşebildiler. Aynı gece yarısı, bu grup (yani III ncü Tb. ve Topçu Tb.u) aradan sızmış olan Komünist üin birliklerinin baskınına maruz kaldılar ve yoğun bir makineli tüfek,havan ve roket ateşine hedef oldular. Bu baskın Tugayın büyük bir kesimi üzerinde "Panik" yarattı. Bu birlikler gece karanlığında, yol boyunca birbirine karışmış olarak geriye çekilmeğe başladılar. Bu arada düşman yolun kuzeyindeki bir kısım tepeleri işgal etmiş, mevzilerdeki I ve II nci taburların arasındaki irtibatı kesmişti.

Bu baskın ve olumsuz gelişmeler Tugay karargahını çok zor bir durumda bırakmıştı. Tugayın yarısı ileride etrafı düşman tarafından çevrilmiş durumda savaşırken, diğer yarısı kontrol dışına çıkmış, darmadağın olmuştu. Komutana hal tarzı olarak "daha geriye çekilmek, dağılanları toparlayıp kurtulanlarla yeni bir mevzi tutma" empoze edilmeğe çalışıldı. Tugay Komutanı Tahsin Yazıcı; Harekat şube Müdürü Kur. Yarbay Faik Türün ( Sonradan Orgeneral) "ün tavsiyesi ile elde kalan ve çekilen birlikleri toparlayarak o bölgede savunmaya geçmek ve mümkün olan ilk fırsatta kuşatılmış birlikleri kurtarma imkanı aramak kararını verdi. Subaylar dağıldı, yoldan geçenler durduruldu, birlikler, emir komuta düzeni yeniden kurulmaya çalışıldı. Komutanın bu cesur direnme ve savunma kararı sayesinde, geriye doğru şuursuzca akan insan seli kısmen durduruldu, bozulan birlikler yeniden düzenlenerek, beklenen büyük düşman saldırısını karşılamak üzere, yeni bir savunma hattı kuruldu. 
Tugay Komutanlığı bu hazırlıklarla meşgulken ileride çok zor şartlar altında kalan ve üstün sayıda düşman birlikleri ile çevrilmiş bulunan II nci Tabur ve 1nci Taburun 2nci Bölüğü bütün gece ve ertesi gün öğleye kadar savaştılar. Düşmanın cephe ve yanlardan yaptığı taarruzlara rağmen, nefes kesici muharebeler yaparak ve üstün kahramanlık örnekleri sunarak yerlerini muhafaza edebildiler. üzellikle Sinnimni'nin ve vadinin hemen güneyindeki tepeleri tutan 2nci Bölük: yan ve gerilerini kuşatmaya çalışan düşmana karşı "Süngü Hücumu" yaparak mevzilerini 29 Kasım öğle saatlerine kadar kahramanca savunarak elde tutmuştur. Bu boğuşmalar sırasında cephanesi tükendiğinden, teslim olup hayatta kalma yerine, düşmana saldırmayı tercih etmiş, hücumla ele geçirdiği silah ve cephaneyi yine onlara karşı kullanarak ayakta kalmayı başarabilmiştir.

Komutan; ileride kalan birlikleri kurtarmak için bir karşı taarruz yapma hazırlığını yaparken, saat 10.00 civarında bölgeye 2.nci ABD Tümenine ait bir alay ve bir tank bölüğü geldi. Alay komutanına gelişen durumu açıklayan Gen. Yazıcı " Bir karşı taarruz yapılarak kuşatılmış birliklerin kurtarılmasını" istedi. Amerikalı komutan; "böyle bir saldırının kendi görevleri arasında olmadığını" belirterek teklifi reddetti. üaresiz kalan komutan mümkün olan Türk kuvvetlerini toplayarak Sinnimni istikametinde taarruzu başlattı ve düşmanın çemberini yararak ilerdeki birlikleri ile temas kurup geri çekilmelerini sağladı.

Amerikan Alayı ile temas, aynı zamanda Tugayın görevini başardığının da göstergesi idi. Demek ki kazanılan iki tam gün içinde B.M. Kuvvetleri çekilmeyi başarabilmişti. Bundan sonra Tugay birlikleri ABD birlikleri ile birlikte Kunuri ve Sunchon Boğazlarında yine kuşatıldılar, küçük birliklerin üstün becerileri ve ABD Hava kuvvetlerinin yardımı ile yine dövüşerek ve büyük başarılar göstererek kurtulmayı başardılar. Tugay Komutanı sonradan yazdığı 31 Aralık 1950 tarihli raporunda: " Tugay, en çok kaybı, Kunuri-Sunchon arasındaki Boğazdan çekilirken vermiştir" demiştir.

Tugay Komutanı 30 Kasım akşamı Pyongyang'a gelmiş ve Tugayı kontrol altına almağa başlamıştı. Bu muharebelerde en fazla zayiat veren 2nci ABD Tümeni ve Türk Tugayı yeniden toparlanıp teşkilatlanabilmek için Seul Batısına gönderildiler. Tugayın bu muharebeler sırasında verdiği zayiat: Personel olarak %15, araç-gereç olarak %70'tir. Personel zayiatı: 218 şehit, 94 Kayıp, 455 yaralı olmak üzere toplam 767'dir.

*KUNURI SONRASI:*


Kunuri Muharebeleri sırasında Türk Tugayının karşısında 38nci Komünist üin Ordusu'nun bulunduğu ve Tugayın kazandığı zamanın B.M. Kuvvetlerini olası bir kuşatma ve imhadan kurtardığı tespit edilmiştir. Bu muhteşem zaferin mimarları başta Komutan Gen Yazıcı ile onun bu konudaki en yakın yardımcısı, Kur. Yarbay Faik Türündür. 1981 yılında, bu konuda yaptığım araştırmalar esnasında, Em. Orgeneral Faik Türünle yaptığım görüşme sırasında, kendisine " o bilinmezlik ortamı içinde sizi böylesine ölümcül bir savunmaya iten en önemli sebep neydi?" diye sordum. Cevabı basitçe " Ne yapabilirdik ki, zaten Tugayın yarısı kuşatılmış imha olmak üzereydi, hem onları hem kendimizi kurtarmanın ve bize verilen vazifeyi başarmanın tek yolu; sağlam durup olayların netleşmesini beklemekti. üstelik ileriden hala silah sesleri geliyordu." şeklinde oldu.

Bütün bu gerçeklere rağmen daha sonraki yıllarda gerek ABD, gerekse Güney Kore tarihçileri Kunuri'de elde edilen bu büyük başarıyı, Tugayın bağlandırıldığı bir üst birlik, 2nci Amerikan Tümenine mal etmişlerdir. Bunda Amerikan ordusundaki "Türkiye karşıtı lobi elemanlarının" katkısının olmadığını söylemek mümkün değildir. Türk tarafı daima olduğu gibi, asil bir tevazu duygusu içinde "sadece görevimizi yaptık" demekle yetinmiştir. Her şeye rağmen gerçekler, kısa bir süre sonra Tugayı ziyaret eden 8nci Ordu Komutanı Orgeneral Walker'in, Tugaya verilen Madalya töreni esnasında şu sözlerle dile getirilmiştir:

"Kahraman Türk evlatları: sizlere şahsım, Ordum ve Amerikan Ulusu için geldim. Kunuri Muharebelerinde Ordumun sağ yanı korunmasız kalmıştı. Düşmanın o istikametteki büyük kuvvetleri Orduyu sağ yanından ve gerisinden kuşatmak ve yok etmek amacı ile ilerlemekte idi. Elde başka kuvvet olmadığından o istikamete sizleri zorunlu olarak gönderdim. Sizin kahramanca muharebe ve direnmeniz olmasa idi, Ordum çok fena durumlarla karşılaşabilir, belki de yok edilebilirdi. 8'nci Ordu bu kurtuluşunu size borçludur. Sizi takdir ediyor ve ordumda varlığınızla gurur duyuyorum.''

Aynı Komutan başka bir vesile ile yaptığı bir konuşmasında: "Bu gün burada size 8 nci Ordu Komutanı olarak hitap edebiliyorsam bunu Türk Tugayına borçluyum" demiştir.



*KUNURİ SONRASI:*

Tugay bundan sonra Ateş Kes imzalanıncaya kadar pek çok muharebede etkin roller aldı ve büyük başarılar kazandı. Savaş bundan sonra ileri geri bir takım zikzaklar çizerek devam etti. Sayın Faik Türün Paşa bu zikzakları gösteren, kendi çizdiği bir şemayı bana verirken iddialı bir şekilde şu sözleri söylemişti: "Bu şema Kore Savaşındaki gelişmeleri, savunmadan taarruza, taarruzdan savunmaya geçişleri göstermektedir. Ancak her değişimin altında mutlaka Türk Tugayının etkisini görmek mümkündür." Yaptığım incelemeler sonucunda Türün Paşanın bu görüşünün gerçeklerle çok uyuştuğunu tespit etmiştim.



Bir Astsubay'ın Günlüğünden



Tugay gerçek şöhretini Kunuri'den çok, 25Ocak?21 Nisan 1951 tarihlerindeki Taarruz Muharebeleri sırasında elde etti. Tugay 25?27 Ocak günleri kendisine verilen hedef bölgesini ele geçirdiği zaman bazı üst düzey yetkilileri gelişmeleri Alay Komuta Yerinden izliyorlardı. Aynı gün muharebe sahasını inceleyen bu yetkililer ve onlarla birlikte gelen basın mensupları, izlenimlerini şu şekilde yazdılar:

"8 nci Ordunun yaptığı mahdut hedefli taarruz yavaş yavaş ilerlerken, bu hafta sonunda Kore Harp Tarihine kahramanlık öyküleri de yazılmıştır.... üinliler; gördüğümüz boş mermi kovanlarına bakılırsa, çok şiddetli çarpışmışlardır. Bir üinli de el bombası atmak üzere ve bomba elinde iken öldürülmüştür. Bu harekat şüphesiz ki bu harbin en kanlı piyade muharebesi olmuştur. Kaide olarak bu gibi " hazırlanmış mevzilere taarruzda, taarruz eden tarafın savunan tarafa nazaran üç misli kuvvetli olması lazımdır. Halbuki burada her Kızıl üinli ile bir Türk çarpışıyordu. Ancak Türkler çok üstün nitelikli askerlerdi."



Bu başarısı nedeni ile Türk Tugayına Amerikan Kongresince "Mümtaz Birlik Nişanı" ve beratı verilmiştir. Bu nişan 6 Temmuz 1951 günü, Ordu Komutanı ve B.M. üst düzey temsilcilerinin katıldığı bir törenle Alay Sancağına takıldı.

Aynı başarı nedeni ile Güney Kore Cumhurbaşkanı DR.Syngman Ree: "Cumhurbaşkanlığı Birlik Nişanını" vermiş ve bu nişan da 17 Eylül 1952 günü yapılan büyük bir tören sırasında bizzat Sayın Cumhurbaşkanı tarafından, Tugay Komutanının göğsüne takılmış ve beratı teslim edilmiştir.

Her iki beratta da düşmanın kaybı 1734 olarak belirtilirken; Türk tarafının kaybı ise 1'i Astsubay,11'i er olmak üzere 12 şehit ve 1 subay,1 Astsubay,29'u er olmak üzere 31 yaralıdan ibarettir. Nerden bakarsak bakalım, uzmanca bir değerlendirme ile en azından şunu söylemek gerekir ki: "Tahkim edilmiş bir mevziiye taarruzda alınan bu netice, havsalalara sığamayacak ölçüde büyük bir başarıdır."

Sözlerimizi Kore'de şehit olmuş kahramanlarımıza rahmet dileyerek, gazilerimize de bize verdikleri onur ve gurur nedeni ile minnet ve şükranlarımızı sunarak son vermek istiyoruz.

----------

